# Any firsthand experience with DeHaan Shotguns?



## GregorMac (Sep 11, 2006)

Look like nice guns. Anyone have experience with them?


----------



## duckbagger (Oct 11, 2003)

Here this might help!

http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewforum.php?f=79&sid=711bd1cba7f83fe3cc8d1d530990f757


----------



## GregorMac (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks, duckbagger; tons of info there. These guns sound like the real deal.


----------

